# S3 v S2



## ralph1 (May 20, 2006)

G'day all,

I have recently bought a 2011 S2, so far it's great, very stiff, relatively light, and rides really well.

But as I have been reading more and more about the "S" series bikes people have said the S3 is a better frame, lighter, stiffer, and made with a different carbon, and layering system.

If people have ridden/owned both is it worth the swap, what were your thoughts on them both.

cheers

Pete


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

I have only tested both (and the S5), but it's a different ride. I liked the S2 and think it's a nice bike, but the S3 felt lighter, livelier, more comfortable on rough stuff and faster/stiffer to me. Whether those differences are worth an extra $1,000 or more dollars is a question only you can answer for yourself (my guess is probably not for most folks, especially when you already have the S2). I think the late 2010/2011 S3 is a great bike and was definitely a special design being so light, stiff and so aero (think S5 VWD), but that's a lot of extra dough to shell out when it sounds like you are doing fine on the S2. Now if you tell me you are on a quest to find a super aero bike that you can also do a bunch of climbing with because you live in Colorado, Utah or the Pacific NW and ride a lot of group rides, gran fondos or centuries with tons of climbs, then it might be worth taking a look at the S3 or the 2013 Madone, but if the S2 is meeting all your needs now, the extra investment actually might not be worth it for you. That's my two cents anyway...


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

IMO the difference you feel will be minimal. I got my S2 when the S3 was still available. Biggest difference will be weight (~200gr). Ride...not much. Run 25c tires...that will make more of a difference in ride quality. I couldn't feel a difference in "stiffness"

I put my money towards a pair of Zipps.


----------



## bayAreaDude (Apr 13, 2012)

I have an S2 and did ride an S3 before I bought it and couldn't tell any difference at all - both felt like rockets. The right saddle, tubeless tires, and carbon bars plus an excellent fit make it all day comfortable for me. I don't care much about weight myself - I mean I would not pay a grand for the difference between these two frames.


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI (Jun 3, 2012)

If you want a faster bike climbing hills or mountains, you should go with the R3 instead. I personally tested ridden the R3 and S2 before going with the S2. I fell the S2 responded quicker than the R3 when accelerating up an incline, even though everybody said otherwise. You need to test ride each bike and see for yourself.


----------



## ralph1 (May 20, 2006)

RoadrunnerLXXI said:


> If you want a faster bike climbing hills or mountains, you should go with the R3 instead. I personally tested ridden the R3 and S2 before going with the S2. I fell the S2 responded quicker than the R3 when accelerating up an incline, even though everybody said otherwise. You need to test ride each bike and see for yourself.


Thanks all for the input, I already have an 08 R3-SL in the stable, but this is another I was able to buy after a 6 month deployment to the Middle East, a "welcome home" treat.

I am in a postion to upgrade to the S3 frame set if I want, and was after some input from other real world riders, to go along with the magazine reviews I have read.

And yes the R3-SL is better in the mountains, as I said the S is stiffer, but I like the R in the mountains. The R will be my long distance racer, where the S will be my crit bike.

cheers

Pete


----------

